# Nitite Levels In A New Tank



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

My nitrite levels are 2.0 ppm. Everything else is perfect. Should I be worried? My fish seem healthy. I took it after a water change. Should I do anything or just let the newer tank settle more with the addition of fish? It has been a month on the 1st sense P's were put in.

Info needed: 6 juvie RBP's in a 55 gallon tank. Filtration is for up to 90 gallons. Feeding 2-3 times daily 2 small cubes (1/2 inch cube) at 1-2 meals and small sinking pelets in the morning. I cycled to the point when the levels were okay. Anything else? Just ask.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont think you let the tank fully cycle. Nitrites should be below .5ppm


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

or you did have it fully cycled and added more bio load than what you cycled it with and now the bb needs to catch up. curious on what you are calling perfect for nitrate levels.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am a first timer for this type of stuff, so I am sure I messed up the cycling. My nitries are 0ppm-first color on the charts.

So how can I lower the nitrites? Will my fish be okay? They seem fine...


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

long story shortened... 1 kind of bacteria grows to turn ammonia to nitrItes, then another bacteria has to grow to turn nitrItes into nitrAtes, the only way to get rid of nitrAtes is water changes.

i am assuming your nitrAtes are 0 since you said your nitrItes are 2.0, basically you do not have a complete cycle. a complete cycle would have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrIte, and some nitrAtes. Sounds like you just need more time for your cycle to catch up. 
Although after a month with fish in the tank there should be some nitrates by now. When you do water changes do you dechlorinate the new water before putting into the tank? If you put water in tank and then add dechlorinator there is the possibilty that the chlorine is killing off some bacteria before it gets dechlorinated.
Or you changed the cartridege(s) and ended up getting rid of some of the BB, if you filter has 2 cartridges in it only change one, then a week or two later change the other, if it only has 1 cartridge, put in the new one with the old one in there also for a day or three... water flowing thru old into new.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Correct. My nitrates are 0, ites are higher. I do declorinate prior to dumping in the tank during water changes. Would a canister be helpful for the nitires? Like the ehiem 2217? If so I will be buying this week.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ACrowe25 said:


> My nitrite levels are 2.0 ppm. Everything else is perfect. Should I be worried? My fish seem healthy. I took it after a water change. Should I do anything or just let the newer tank settle more with the addition of fish? It has been a month on the 1st sense P's were put in.
> 
> Info needed: 6 juvie RBP's in a 55 gallon tank. Filtration is for up to 90 gallons. Feeding 2-3 times daily 2 small cubes (1/2 inch cube) at 1-2 meals and small sinking pelets in the morning. I cycled to the point when the levels were okay. Anything else? Just ask.


It perfectly natural..your tank is still cycling..first you will get a high ammonia reading then ammonia should go to zero..then nitrites will rise the go to zero the once your nitrates start to go up your cycled..so your right in the middle of a cycle..dont clean the tank or filters for a few days if you start to see ammonia go up again lower feedings just wait till the nitrites drop and the nitrates rise and you will be all good
[/quote]
oh yeah and for nitates water changes and or plants..if a balance is created you will have 
0 ammonia
0 nitrites
0-5.0 nitrates


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I think im going to buy the Ehiem 2217 canister for help with bioload. Seems like it cant hurt, only help. Or can it be bad?... If it will help ill be buying on friday.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ACrowe25 said:


> Well I think im going to buy the Ehiem 2217 canister for help with bioload. Seems like it cant hurt, only help. Or can it be bad?... If it will help ill be buying on friday.


you will get probably 4 turnovers an hour...its a good choice for a 55g


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought so too. My HOB is rated for 400gal an hour but you know how ratings are. So I just wanted to make sure you can't hurt the fish. There is not ever "too much" filtration is there?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ACrowe25 said:


> I thought so too. My HOB is rated for 400gal an hour but you know how ratings are. So I just wanted to make sure you can't hurt the fish. There is not ever "too much" filtration is there?


only if you create a vortex and the fish get thrown around by way to strong of a output current..but that filter will be fine


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Excellent thanks for all of the help.


----------

